# Matlacha



## Swflz

I live in the fort myers Area. Matlacha can be very hit or miss. Seems this year to be a good showing of redfish around north of the bridge and some large snook too. Trout on the flats in 4-6’ and around deep oyster bars too. Some really quality ones are being caught. Not sure how rentals are as I have never stayed being local. It is a nice little town reminds you of a small key west.


----------



## Xcapnjoe

Fishy little town. That's all I'm at liberty to say.


----------



## jackson man

Xcapnjoe said:


> Fishy little town. That's all I'm at liberty to say.


Thanks! Thank God nobody really watches these posts!😁


----------



## Xcapnjoe

jackson man said:


> Thanks! Thank God nobody really watches these posts!😁


You never know... 

Just bring heavy tackle.


----------



## BadKnotGuy

I fished it back in November for the first time trying to learn the area. At the time water was pumping from the Caloosahatchee making the area south of the bridge questionable (per the bait shop) so we went north. There was a really good trout bite. We only fished fly and artificials. Not sure how hard the red tide hit it. I think they got it fairly bad that close to the river.


----------



## jackson man

BadKnotGuy said:


> I fished it back in November for the first time trying to learn the area. At the time water was pumping from the Caloosahatchee making the area south of the bridge questionable (per the bait shop) so we went north. There was a really good trout bite. We only fished fly and artificials. Not sure how hard the red tide hit it. I think they got it fairly bad that close to the river.


Thanks! It seems like the river was the line of demarcation or so I was told.


----------



## TR.

BadKnotGuy said:


> I fished it back in November for the first time trying to learn the area. At the time water was pumping from the Caloosahatchee making the area south of the bridge questionable (per the bait shop) so we went north. There was a really good trout bite. We only fished fly and artificials. Not sure how hard the red tide hit it. I think they got it fairly bad that clos





BadKnotGuy said:


> I fished it back in November for the first time trying to learn the area. At the time water was pumping from the Caloosahatchee making the area south of the bridge questionable (per the bait shop) so we went north. There was a really good trout bite. We only fished fly and artificials. Not sure how hard the red tide hit it. I think they got it fairly bad that close to the river.


 North of the bridge did well avoiding red tide.


----------



## Labsrule

For whatever its worth I stayed in a B&B and fished with a recommended guide there a couple of years ago. We fished 2 days. The guide was a nice guy, seemed competent with a sweet kevlar Dolphin and a hard worker but probably the worst fishing I have had with a guide. I don't think we caught anything in two days of hard fishing ( great weather ). Fly fishing but switched to spin just to cover water and catch a fish but no joy. Even dropped in some cut mullet at lunch time. I have never seen an area with more high dollar flats and bay boats. Ridiculous pressure. I can't remember exactly when we were there ( spring ) so it may have been a holiday but stupid numbers of high dollar boats doing what we were trying to do. If I had time off and $ to spend this would not be my first, second or third choice.


----------



## jackson man

Labsrule said:


> For whatever its worth I stayed in and fished with a guide there a couple of years ago. We fished 2 days. The guide was a nice guy and hard worker but probably the worst fishing I have had with a guide. I don't think we caught anything in two days of hard fishing. Switched to spin just to catch fish and no joy. I have rarely seen an area with more high dollar flats and bay boats. Lots of pressure. I can't remember exactly when we were there so it may have been a holiday but lots of high dollar boats doing what we were trying to do.


Thanks for the reply! I’m sure that fishing pressure comes and goes. I’m using kayaks and therefore maybe I can find a few spots the skiffs either can’t get to or are too small to bother with!


----------



## Ben Sheppard

I live in St. James’s, the south tip of pine island. I occasionally fish the matlache area in my skiff with Captain Joe Harley. Over the last 10 years I have had trips with no fish. Those have been rare. Both north and south of the bridge are fun to fish. Like everyone else I target the game fish on a fly, I will switch to a spinning rig if the weather prompts it. You can also try captain Gregg McKee, 

In Matlache try the mullet sampler platter at the Blue Dog or their TNT mango sauce shrimp tacos. Good menu and professional staff. Across the street is Williams candy shop, get something homemade chocolates to take home to your lady.


----------



## jackson man

Ben Sheppard said:


> I live in St. James’s, the south tip of pine island. I occasionally fish the matlache area in my skiff with Captain Joe Harley. Over the last 10 years I have had trips with no fish. Those have been rare. Both north and south of the bridge are fun to fish. Like everyone else I target the game fish on a fly, I will switch to a spinning rig if the weather prompts it. You can also try captain Gregg McKee,
> 
> In Matlache try the mullet sampler platter at the Blue Dog or their TNT mango sauce shrimp tacos. Good menu and professional staff. Across the street is Williams candy shop, get something homemade chocolates to take home to your lady.


Thanks, that’s exactly the kind of info that I was looking for!


----------



## EasternGlow

If you end up needing some guidance, one more for Gregg McKee. Solid dude who knows his stuff. This is his terrain.


----------



## Ben Sheppard

None of us wants to be on a boat fishing with a person not connected. I have gone fishing with Gregg McKee a couple of times and as described above he is solid, good company, very smart, and a professional. Both he and Joe Harley are a grand way to spend the day. 
At the north end of the island in Bokeelia you can get an old school fish fry at captain Cons. The give a a generous cut of a good key lime pie..I like their blacken Mullet. If you have to have a hamburger try the Waterfront at the southern tip of St. James’s city. The waterfront, blue dog and woodys all have good bars to sit and eat.
Lastly the fishing is good. The matlacha guides will take you round the island if that is were the fish are. That is about 20 -25 minutes of back country mangrove running and bar crossing that I find very enjoyable. I have fished both sides of the island server along times with Joe.


----------



## Ben

You have to move in Matlacha. Rarely is the bite the same from one day to the next. The crappy part about the constant moving is that the overwhelming majority of the water outside of the channel is slow speed zones. And lots of shallow water and oyster beds. I don’t really like fishing it anymore because all of the extra boats on the water these days but the bite can be on fire when you find them, just takes a lot of effort. Last trip I did there was in October and we found a bunch of snook, reds, and a few tarpon that did not want anything to do with artificial’s. Ran down to Pinic Island and got some bait. Came back an hour later and they were nowhere to be found. It’s a quirky place. And for restaurants try the Low Key Tiki in Saint James City too. Berts in Matlacha is fun as well.


----------



## timogleason

Ain't no fish in Matlacha . Fish it 300 days a year. Good kayak location. When are you coming? this time of year, rentals are tough. Snowbird season. Consider PI as a location as well. Widens your area to find a place. Not a ton of launches but a few around. Like a few people have said, particular areas can be hit and miss especially if you aren't local and dialed. Having many launches will up your odds of finding fish as opposed to launching out of Matlacha Park every day.


----------



## jackson man

timogleason said:


> Ain't no fish in Matlacha . Fish it 300 days a year. Good kayak location. When are you coming? this time of year, rentals are tough. Snowbird season. Consider PI as a location as well. Widens your area to find a place. Not a ton of launches but a few around. Like a few people have said, particular areas can be hit and miss especially if you aren't local and dialed. Having many launches will up your odds of finding fish as opposed to launching out of Matlacha Park every day.


Sorry that you're not able to get out much! 😁 We haven't really nailed down a timeframe yet. Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## timogleason

jackson man said:


> Sorry that you're not able to get out much! 😁 We haven't really nailed down a timeframe yet. Thank you so much for the info!


 If you get closer, maybe PM me and I can at least give you some places to launch or if you have a particular question, I can probably come up with a good lie to tell you. if you need a guide, I have a bunch of local friends in the biz.


----------



## jackson man

timogleason said:


> If you get closer, maybe PM me and I can at least give you some places to launch or if you have a particular question, I can probably come up with a good lie to tell you. if you need a guide, I have a bunch of local friends in the biz.


Thanks again!


----------



## rovster

We fish there a lot. Generally stay north of the bridge and fish the waters between there and the tip of Bokeelia on both sides of the pass. I’ve never not been able to find trout drifting the flats but redfish and snook can be hit or miss. It’s rare we don’t at least catch a red or 2. 
Someone mentioned captain cons the peanut butter pie there is KILLER. My kids love Yucatán waterfront and you can’t not get some ice cream at great licks!


----------



## rks36

Lots of little snook that are always are willing to eat in Matlacha, however the fish are typically very spooky


----------



## Dawhoo

Yay! More people now aware of this area.


----------



## MELank

Here for the obligatory blue dog cafe comment! They have some pretty cool shirts too.


----------



## rovster

MELank said:


> Here for the obligatory blue dog cafe comment! They have some pretty cool shirts too.


Ha! Gotta love blue dog. I miss Reds tho😫


----------



## Jason M

Nick Bs at the intersection of Pine Island road is very good also.


----------



## ChickenBone

Bring lots of patience…..and beer


----------



## Backcountry 16

No fish in Matlacha


----------



## The Fin

Backcountry 16 said:


> No fish in Matlacha
> View attachment 184837
> View attachment 184838


GPS coordinates? Asking for a friend!😎


----------



## Backcountry 16

The Fin said:


> GPS coordinates? Asking for a friend!😎


Leave Matlacha park till you hit the mangrove island then turn left then right then left


----------



## strat48

jackson man said:


> Anyone have any info on Matlacha? If things work out, we're thinking of checking out the area. Overall impression of the area, rentals, fishing, etc.? From what I can tell, it looks like a quainte town. Thanks in advance.


Matlacha like many areas has suffered from habitat degregation.That coupled with growth in the area has taken it's toll on the fishing imo.That said you can still have a great day fishing but you will have to work at it and these red fish are some smart ones.Trout bite is usually good and snook can be good too but can really be a challenge.Some big jacks frequent the area and are a blast especially on an 8-9 wt. fly rod.Matlacha is a unique town and area with some good eateries.Worth the trip.


----------

